# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دکتری پیوسته بیوتکنولوژی

## mimnoon

سلام
دوستان چند تا سوال در رابطه با قبول شدن در رشته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران داشتم.ممنون میشم کمک کنین
احتمال قبول شدن در این رشته برای یک پشت کنکوری رشته ریاضی از طریق کنکور تجربی بیشتره یا ریاضی؟چون سال 95 3نفر از ریاضی و 11 نفر از تجربی گرفتن
در مصاحبه این رشته در چه زمینه هایی سوال پرسیدهمیشه؟

----------


## mpaarshin

سلام
احتمالش تو تجربي بيشتره چون اين رشته يك رشته ي بين رشته اي هست ولي زيست شناسي نقش پر رنگ تري توش داره
پس تو تجربي تا حدودي راحت تره و رتبه زير ٢٠٠ ميخواد
مصاحبه معلوم نيست چه سوالايي ميپرسن از هر كي يجور سوال ميپرسن مثلا يكي از دوستان دورم كه قبول شده بود ازش پرسيده بودن تكنولوژي رو تعريف كن  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## AB-TRL

> سلام
> دوستان چند تا سوال در رابطه با قبول شدن در رشته بیوتکنولوژی دانشگاه تهران داشتم.ممنون میشم کمک کنین
> احتمال قبول شدن در این رشته برای یک پشت کنکوری رشته ریاضی از طریق کنکور تجربی بیشتره یا ریاضی؟چون سال 95 3نفر از ریاضی و 11 نفر از تجربی گرفتن
> در مصاحبه این رشته در چه زمینه هایی سوال پرسیدهمیشه؟


زیاد فرقی نداره ولی فکر کنم تجربی بیشتر بگیرن اما مسلما رقابت تو کنکور تجربی بسیار سخت تر از ریاضیه اینم در نظر بگیر،،،،،،،تو مصاحبه راجع به اینکه مثلا چرا میخوای تو همچین رسته ای ادامه تحصیل بدی و هدفت چیه و اینکه ببینن چقدر از این رشته شناخت داری و چقدر میتونی پشتکار و تلاش داشته باشی و ..... در کل چون که هم رشته فوق العاده سختیه و اینکه خیلی حساسه رشتش و خیلی مهمه میخوان ببینن بدرد این رشته میخوری یا نه،،،،،بازم برای اطلاعات بیشتر برو با چند تا دانشجو تو این زمینه صحبت کن حرف اونا معتبر تره تا بقیه
موفق باشی

----------


## mimnoon

یعنی باید برم دانشگاه تهران تا باهاشون صحبت کنم؟اجازه میدن؟

----------


## mimnoon

اوردن رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ راحت تر از اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ در ریاضی هست؟
دوستتون که گفتین سابقه المپیاد یا کار پژوهشی داشتن؟سمپادی بودن؟چه رتبه ای اوردن؟

----------


## AB-TRL

> یعنی باید برم دانشگاه تهران تا باهاشون صحبت کنم؟اجازه میدن؟


نه عزیز،،،اینطوریه که این رشته نیمه متمرکزه و تو اولین رشته ای که رتبت بهش بخوره تو انتخاب رشتت قبول میشی و میری دانشگاه مثلا میری پزشکی بهشتی اونوقت چند ماه بعد یعنی تقریبا تو اذر نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز میاد که اگه قبول شدی باید بری مصاحبه بدی اگه اونم قبول شدی اونوقت باید از اون پزشکیه بهشتی انصراف بدی و بری بیوتک

----------


## mimnoon

> نه عزیز،،،اینطوریه که این رشته نیمه متمرکزه و تو اولین رشته ای که رتبت بهش بخوره تو انتخاب رشتت قبول میشی و میری دانشگاه مثلا میری پزشکی بهشتی اونوقت چند ماه بعد یعنی تقریبا تو اذر نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز میاد که اگه قبول شدی باید بری مصاحبه بدی اگه اونم قبول شدی اونوقت باید از اون پزشکیه بهشتی انصراف بدی و بری بیوتک


بله درست میگین،من منظورم صحبت کردن با دانشجویان اون رشته برای کسب اطلاعات بود

----------


## AB-TRL

> اوردن رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ راحت تر از اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ در ریاضی هست؟
> دوستتون که گفتین سابقه المپیاد یا کار پژوهشی داشتن؟سمپادی بودن؟چه رتبه ای اوردن؟


اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ریاضی مسلما راحت تره،،،،دوست من؟؟!!
مدال المپیاد داشتن از این بابت کمک میکنه که سهمیه کنکور داره طرف و رزومه پژوهشی و... تو مصاحبه ممکه یکم کمک کننده باشه اگه به این زمینه مربوط باشه،،تا جایی که من میدونم اخرین رتبه ای که ۹۵ از تجربی قبول شد۲۰۳ منطقه یک بود،،،به سمپادی بودن ربطی نداره

----------


## AB-TRL

> اوردن رتبه زیر ۲۰۰ راحت تر از اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ در ریاضی هست؟
> دوستتون که گفتین سابقه المپیاد یا کار پژوهشی داشتن؟سمپادی بودن؟چه رتبه ای اوردن؟


اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ریاضی مسلما راحت تره،،،،دوست من؟؟!!
مدال المپیاد داشتن از این بابت کمک میکنه که سهمیه کنکور داره طرف و رزومه پژوهشی و... تو مصاحبه ممکه یکم کمک کننده باشه اگه به این زمینه مربوط باشه،،تا جایی که من میدونم اخرین رتبه ای که ۹۵ از تجربی قبول شد۲۰۳ منطقه یک بود،،،به سمپادی بودن ربطی نداره

----------


## mimnoon

> اوردن زیر ۲۰۰ریاضی مسلما راحت تره،،،،دوست من؟؟!!
> مدال المپیاد داشتن از این بابت کمک میکنه که سهمیه کنکور داره طرف و رزومه پژوهشی و... تو مصاحبه ممکه یکم کمک کننده باشه اگه به این زمینه مربوط باشه،،تا جایی که من میدونم اخرین رتبه ای که ۹۵ از تجربی قبول شد۲۰۳ منطقه یک بود،،،به سمپادی بودن ربطی 
> نداره


ببخشید برای رشته ریاضی رو میدونید؟

----------


## AB-TRL

> بله درست میگین،من منظورم صحبت کردن با دانشجویان اون رشته برای کسب اطلاعات بود


اهان،،،نه منظرم از طریق یه چیزی مثل تلگرام بود من خودم خیلی راجبش تحقیق کردم با دانشجو ام زیاد صحبت کردم حتی با چند تا از استادای دانشگاه های امریکا صحبت کردم اگه سوالی داشتی بپرس...

----------


## AB-TRL

> ببخشید برای رشته ریاضی رو میدونید؟


نه راستش

----------


## mimnoon

> اهان،،،نه منظرم از طریق یه چیزی مثل تلگرام بود من خودم خیلی راجبش تحقیق کردم با دانشجو ام زیاد صحبت کردم حتی با چند تا از استادای دانشگاه های امریکا صحبت کردم اگه سوالی داشتی بپرس...


نه منظورم دوست  اون شخصی بود که گفتن قبول شدن دوستشون
من پشت کنکوری ریاضی هستم ،ولی نمیدونم سال دیگه از ریاضی یا تجربیات شکر کنم در این رشته و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از زیست ندارم،نظر شما از کدوم رشته شرکت کنم بهتره؟

----------


## mimnoon

> نه منظورم دوست  اون شخصی بود که گفتن قبول شدن دوستشون
> من پشت کنکوری ریاضی هستم ،ولی نمیدونم سال دیگه از ریاضی یا تجربیات شکر کنم در این رشته و هیچ پیش زمینه ای از زیست ندارم،نظر شما از کدوم رشته شرکت کنم بهتره؟


شما چطور  دانشجویان این رشته رو تونستین در تلگرام پیدا کنین؟

----------


## AB-TRL

> شما چطور  دانشجویان این رشته رو تونستین در تلگرام پیدا کنین؟


تو خصوصی پیام دادم....

----------


## Fatemehhhh

ببخشید یه سوال ، این رشته درباره ی چیه ؟

----------


## mimnoon

> ببخشید یه سوال ، این رشته درباره ی چیه ؟


https://fa.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/زیست‌فناوری

----------


## sheyda3000

اين رشته رتبه هاي تاپ تجربي رو ميخواد؟
يعني از پزشكي بهتره؟؟؟
نشنيدم تا حالا رتبه ها برتر برن اين رشته كه

----------


## Amiiin

> نه عزیز،،،اینطوریه که این رشته نیمه متمرکزه و تو اولین رشته ای که رتبت بهش بخوره تو انتخاب رشتت قبول میشی و میری دانشگاه مثلا میری پزشکی بهشتی اونوقت چند ماه بعد یعنی تقریبا تو اذر نتایج رشته های نیمه متمرکز میاد که اگه قبول شدی باید بری مصاحبه بدی اگه اونم قبول شدی اونوقت باید از اون پزشکیه بهشتی انصراف بدی و بری بیوتک


اون وقت اگه نخوایم نیمه مترمرکزه رو بریم برای اون رشته ی متمرکزی ک در حال تحصیلیم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ توی مثال شما پزشکیو اینکه مهم نیست این نیمه متمرکزو چندمین اولویت بزنیم ؟

----------


## Fatemehhhh

> https://fa.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/زیست‌فناوری



اینکه همش مربوط به زیست و شیمیه چرا تو شاخه های ریاضی هست ؟

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> اینکه همش مربوط به زیست و شیمیه چرا تو شاخه های ریاضی هست ؟


دو تا کتاب محاسبات دیفرانسیل و یک کتاب حساب مختصاتی دارن
این رشته محاسبات ریاضی بسیار پیچیده ای داره

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> اين رشته رتبه هاي تاپ تجربي رو ميخواد؟
> يعني از پزشكي بهتره؟؟؟
> نشنيدم تا حالا رتبه ها برتر برن اين رشته كه


رتبه تاپ؟ :Yahoo (56): 
علاوه بر رتبه کشوری زیر 500یا مدال طلاو نقره المپیاد،یه مصاحبه دقیق داره
در ضمن بهتر و بدتر جایی مشخص میشه که هیچ دانشجوی پزشکی ای رو توی اروپا و آمریکا راه نمیدن
به علت اعتبار علمی بیش از حد دانشگاه هامون :Yahoo (21): 
اما این رشته رو فقط دانشگاه تهران توی خاورمیانه ارائه میکنه و دانشگاههای معتبر اروپایی و آمریکایی ،دانشجویان این رشته رو روی سرشون حلوا حلوا میکنن
البته این رشته ،یه رشته استراتژیک و سیاسیه و توی قحطی و حملات بیولوژیکی فقط این رشته میتونه انسان ها رو نجات بده
اما باز هم نمیشه گفت این رشته بهتره یا پزشکی
کسایی که دنبال هیجان و اختراعن این رشته راست کارشونه
اینم از نمونه هایی ازرتبه برترهایی که فکرشون رو به دل دیگران گره نزدند
دکترای بیوتکنولوژی از نگاه رتبه‌ی 32 کنکور

----------


## susba

> اون وقت اگه نخوایم نیمه مترمرکزه رو بریم برای اون رشته ی متمرکزی ک در حال تحصیلیم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ توی مثال شما پزشکیو اینکه مهم نیست این نیمه متمرکزو چندمین اولویت بزنیم ؟


چرا مشکل پیش میاد.وقتی نیمه متمرکز رو قبول می شین باید از متمرکز انصراف بدین و اونو برین.نمی شه متمرکز رو ادامه داد.

----------


## AB-TRL

> اون وقت اگه نخوایم نیمه مترمرکزه رو بریم برای اون رشته ی متمرکزی ک در حال تحصیلیم مشکلی پیش نمیاد ؟ توی مثال شما پزشکیو اینکه مهم نیست این نیمه متمرکزو چندمین اولویت بزنیم ؟


 چرا مهمه باید اولین اولویتت باشه نیمه متمرکزه اگه بخوای بری بیوتک ،،،،اگرم منصرف شدی میتونی همون پزشکیو فرضا ادامه بدی

----------


## AB-TRL

> چرا مهمه باید اولین اولویتت باشه نیمه متمرکزه اگه بخوای بری بیوتک ،،،،اگرم منصرف شدی میتونی همون پزشکیو فرضا ادامه بدی


اجباری نیست که نمیه متمرکزو بری

----------


## sheyda3000

> رتبه تاپ؟
> علاوه بر رتبه کشوری زیر 500یا مدال طلاو نقره المپیاد،یه مصاحبه دقیق داره
> در ضمن بهتر و بدتر جایی مشخص میشه که هیچ دانشجوی پزشکی ای رو توی اروپا و آمریکا راه نمیدن
> به علت اعتبار علمی بیش از حد دانشگاه هامون
> اما این رشته رو فقط دانشگاه تهران توی خاورمیانه ارائه میکنه و دانشگاههای معتبر اروپایی و آمریکایی ،دانشجویان این رشته رو روی سرشون حلوا حلوا میکنن
> البته این رشته ،یه رشته استراتژیک و سیاسیه و توی قحطی و حملات بیولوژیکی فقط این رشته میتونه انسان ها رو نجات بده
> اما باز هم نمیشه گفت این رشته بهتره یا پزشکی
> کسایی که دنبال هیجان و اختراعن این رشته راست کارشونه
> اینم از نمونه هایی ازرتبه برترهایی که فکرشون رو به دل دیگران گره نزدند
> دکترای بیوتکنولوژی از نگاه رتبه‌ی 32 کنکور


خيليييي جالب بود مرسي از اطلاعاتتون

----------


## pedram52

دوستان این رشته اصلا بازار کارش چیه ؟

----------


## mimnoon

> دوستان این رشته اصلا بازار کارش چیه ؟


در مراکز و شرکتهای تحقیقاتی میتونید کار کنید.
قسمتی از توضیحات ویکی پدیا:"حدود ۳۰ سال از عمر این فناوری جدید می‌گذرد و ایران نیز سرمایه‌گذاری‌هایی را برای تربیت نیروی انسانی و ایجاد چند مرکز تحقیقاتی آغاز کرده‌است. مؤسسه تحقیقات واکسن و سرم‌سازی رازی و انستیتو پاستور از موسسات قدیمی ایران هستند که در زمینه تولید سرم و واکسن از زیست‌فناوری استفاده می‌کنند. اما اولین مرکز تخصصی بیوتکنولوژی دو دهه پیش در سازمان پژوهش‌های علمی و صنعتی ایران شکل گرفت. بعد از آن مرکز ملی تحقیقات مهندسی ژنتیک و مؤسسات تحقیقاتی دیگر در بخش‌های مختلف به خصوص دانشگاه‌ها فعالتر شدند. در دههٔ ۷۰ گروهی از سوی وزارتخانه‌های علوم، جهاد کشاورزی و بهداشت و درمان به خارج اعزام شدند و با بازگشت این گروه، فعالیت‌های تحقیقاتی رونق گرفت. در سال ۱۳۷۹ گروه بیوتکنولوژی به درخواست متخصصان و به دستور محمد خاتمی، رئیس جمهور وقت، در وزارت علوم تشکیل شد و برنامهٔ ملی بیوتکنولوژی نتایج فعالیت این گروه‌است. شرکت سیناژن اولین و بزرگترین شرکت خصوصی بیوتکنولوژی در ایران است که از سال ۱۳۷۳ فعالیت خود را آغاز نموده است و تا سال ۱۳۹۲ بیش از ۸ فراورده دارویی نوترکیب را وارد بازار نموده است."

----------


## Mehran123

> *هعی..
> بسوزی آرزو زنده ب گورم کردی
> الآن یکی گف رتبه یک کنکور 87 تو مصاحبش رد شده فیلمم داد واسه اثبات حرفش
> اینجوری باشه 98 قبول نمیشیم
> نصفه شبی همه رویاهام فلج شدنزندگیه داریم خدایی شوک ازین بدتر:/
> ..
> کسی میدونه تو مصاحبش چیا میپرسن؟؟*


فكنم ميپرسن هدف و انگيزت از اومدن به اين رشته چيه....
چي بلدي....

----------


## Mehran123

> *
> .
> سلام
> فقط همین؟؟میپرسن هدف و انگیزت چیه؟؟
> میپرسن چیا بلدین؟؟چیا باید بلد باشیم مگه؟؟
> الآن میان میگن تو اول رتبشو بیار بعد نگران مصاحبش شو
> واقعا خلع ذهنی دارم درمورد مصاحبش رفع شه خیالم راحت میشه
> انقد دانشجوهاش کمن جایی آدم نمیبینه بپرسه از دانشمندای هسته ای هم بیشتر از اطلاعاتشون محافظت میشه جایی نزده*


دوست دوستم رفته بود مصاحبش ميگفت يه سري سوالا ازت ميپرسن اول كه معمولا قبول ميشن بعد ميبرنت ازت تست هوش و استدلال اين جور چيزا ميگيرن كه بايد انيشتن باشي تا بتوني قبول شي 
در كل به نظرم اگه عاااااشق علمي و حاظري هر كاريو بزني واست خوبه وگرنه با توجه به وضعيت اقتصادي داغون كشور عزيزمون و عرصه تكنولوژي غرب اينده و بازار كار خوبي اينجا فكنكنم داشته باشه مگر اينكه يه زير شاخه اي مربوط به نفت و گاز داشته باشه 
زيست پيشم درس دومش خيلي به اين رشته ربط داره

----------


## Dr.MMTm10

رشته جالبیه!

----------

